# Corydoras and sharp stone



## fish.com1 (19 Apr 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone kept corydoras species in tanks with sharp stones, like seiryu or dragon stone? Is it ok to kepp them in tanks with these types of stone in or will it do damage to their mouths/barbels?

Cheers.


----------



## samc (19 Apr 2009)

i would say seiryu and dragon stone are sharp IMO, well not particually sharp anyway id say they would be fine but see what others say too


----------



## TDI-line (19 Apr 2009)

I had 20 Sterbai with seriyu stone, and no issues.

I'm always more concerned with slate which is razor sharp with my zebra plecs, and they were never sliced.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Apr 2009)

For fish like Corys it's the substrate that is the main problem.  Because of their feeding habits they aggressively shove their mouths into the substrate 'sifting' for food.

However I think normal stone ad rock is OK as long as it isn't glass.  I never had problems with pitbull plecs and slate so I echo what TDI says r.e. that.

AC


----------



## fish.com1 (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks everyone. The substrate will most likely be sand.


----------

